# Vertical spraybar



## jgc (Jul 6, 2005)

Am tempted myself - but thought Rex was encouraging pointing the spray across the back of the tank (co2 revelations thread)


----------



## Matak (Aug 10, 2005)

I think that what hole diameter you choose depends on what kind of water flow you want in your tank... more, larger holes will make a very gentle flow, but not create much circulation, whereas less, smaller holes will create a stronger flow (and turbulence) and more circulation. If it were me, I would be tempted to go with say, five holes, the bottom hole being 3/16", gradually getting smaller until you get to a 1/8" hole at the top. You could also go with five 3/16" holes, but the first three holes would be spaced closer together, and the upper holes spaced further apart. This would help to clear debris of the bottom of the tank, and would still provide some circulation at the upper level. Just my opinion though.


----------



## milalic (Aug 25, 2005)

What are the advantages of a vertical spray bar vs an horizontal one?


----------



## Matak (Aug 10, 2005)

milalic said:


> What are the advantages of a vertical spray bar vs an horizontal one?


If your spraybar is aimed right, you can create a gentle whirlpool in your tank, insuring that nutrients are distributed evenly and waste reaches the filter intake more effectively.


----------



## jgc (Jul 6, 2005)

less surface movement, therefore (potentially) less co2 outgassing (err but with related night time o2 issues I guess)


----------



## Buck (Oct 13, 2002)

How you place your spray bar is dependant on your tank size, how its planted , etc.
There is no wrong way or right way to do it, you do it by the demands of the tank. :wink: 

Dont forget, the hole size in the tube also depends on the size of the filter (gph)...


----------



## jart (Jan 17, 2003)

I find if I angle my horizontally mounted spray bar such that there is little surface turbulence I get a lot of surface scum rather quickly.


----------



## BSS (Sep 24, 2004)

I recently switched from horizontal, bottom located spray bar to vertically oriented. My "original", horizontal spray bar was much longer and all the holes were 1/8". It seemed to create a nice gentle flow. I couldn't see any dead spots in the tank (noted by accumulation of debris), but I also couldn't really tell you what the circulation pattern was. Depending on the upward angle I set the spray bar, I could get or remove surface scum.

When I switched to vertical (*and* removed the DIY external reactor), I set it up in the back left corner of my tank, right next to the intake, pointing into the back glass. The flow was much more definite...clock-wise around the tank! But, I could also detect a faint whistling from the filter. The next day, it hit me that the reduced number of spraybar holes might need enlarging. As it is *much* easier to increase the size, I went up once 'notch' first...I think they're measured in 1/64" increments. There was still a humming. So, I went up a second notch, and things quited down. I've only been using it for about a month, and as I have the spray bar pointed somewhat downward, I'm still getting a small amount of surface scum. But, I think I'm gonna like it.

Two benefits (in my mind) that I noted right off. First, it was cool to see many of tetras and rasboras "playing" in the new vertical stream. They seemed to enjoy swimming against the new flow. Second, many of my cories and bottom-dwellers saught out the "least" movement in the tank. Previously, this was under my horizontal spraybar along the back of the tank. Guess where it is now?!? Right in the middle of the tank! So, I get to see many of my cories much more easily than before.


----------



## tazcrash69 (Sep 27, 2005)

Do you think the fish mind living in an eternal swirley? :wink:


----------



## Matak (Aug 10, 2005)

If they don't, they will find the 'dead' spots, like behind driftwood, rocks & densly planted areas.


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

Really depends on the fish. You won't find Gouramies in a fast running mountain stream, nor Otos in a lake. But generally, there will be different areas of flow in your tank pleasing the majority of fish.


----------

